# Did somebody say "squirrels'?



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice! Gonna try to go Sunday. General location? Pub/Private?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thats some good eatin there, love deep fried squirrel and fried potatoes and onions....good job


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I hate squirrels, kill them all. I have a maple syrup operation and they chew up my lines and do hundreds of dollars in damage every year. My wife thinks they're too much like rats so won't eat them. I have killed a few and give to a friend but generally just repair my damage and gripe. Funny thing is I discovered if I paint the trees with my lines on them with sriracha sauce they mostly avoid it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Southernsaug said:


> I hate squirrels, kill them all. I have a maple syrup operation and they chew up my lines and do hundreds of dollars in damage every year. My wife thinks they're too much like rats so won't eat them. I have killed a few and give to a friend but generally just repair my damage and gripe. Funny thing is I discovered if I paint the trees with my lines on them with sriracha sauce they mostly avoid it.


Depending on where your at I'd be more than willing to come put a hurting in your squirrel population with my son if your open to the idea


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Nice! Gonna try to go Sunday. General location? Pub/Private?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Southern Clermont County. Private property.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

cement569 said:


> thats some good eatin there, love deep fried squirrel and fried potatoes and onions....good job


I see "squirrel taco soup" in my future...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Depending on where your at I'd be more than willing to come put a hurting in your squirrel population with my son if your open to the idea


I will have to think on that. My woods is close to the house and I have two Labs that are so gun shy they fight whenever someone starts shooting.....it's rediculous, but they go berserk. If it wasn't for that I'd say come on. I'm in Ross county


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice,Think you need to up the ante and switch out the scatter gun for the 22. Make it challenging


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

bulafisherman said:


> Nice,Think you need to up the ante and switch out the scatter gun for the 22. Make it challenging


Meh. 'Nother couple of weeks when they're on the ground, maybe...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> I will have to think on that. My woods is close to the house and I have two Labs that are so gun shy they fight whenever someone starts shooting.....it's rediculous, but they go berserk. If it wasn't for that I'd say come on. I'm in Ross county


That's awesome your even considering it! From following dhower on here for years,you can tell he's good people. Your property your decision,but maybe they could do it with pellet guns if that would help the situation. 
I'm only butting in because he beat me to the punch on asking,for my boy. And like I said I think it's cool your even considering it... Good stuff guys,and hope it works out for both of you.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

As soon as deer limit is gotten I'll be out for the first time thinning the population of grays out , haven't done it in almost 15 years of ownership , but the neighbor loves them and willing to clean them (just not worth it to me) one friend said his mother loved the brains? But that's where they get hit , so just mush with the 22 hp's
Might get the 17 hmr out, that should really mush the head


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> As soon as deer limit is gotten I'll be out for the first time thinning the population of grays out , haven't done it in almost 15 years of ownership , but the neighbor loves them and willing to clean them (just not worth it to me) one friend said his mother loved the brains? But that's where they get hit , so just mush with the 22 hp's
> Might get the 17 hmr out, that should really mush the head


That eating the squirrel brains is old school, depression era stuff. If she's not that old, she was raised by somebody from the depression era. I've tried squirrel brains. I was not impressed...


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> eating the squirrel brains


Not healthy by one account.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

When we had the camp in Va. in the 70s and 80s a tenant on the farm (an old man ) wanted squirrels with intact heads to eat. So I shot him some by shooting them in the rib cage. Killed them just as quick.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Southernsaug said:


> So I shot him some by shooting them in the rib cage. Killed them just as quick.


No doubt, but you run a very good risk of messing up the front legs. I use the front legs of headshot squirrels to make Rocky Wings (~Jay Ward's_ Rocky the Flying Squirrel_). It complements our other holiday finger foods - jerked goose breast and smoked trout - that combined attack all the taste buds deliberately and decisively.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not a brain eater, and so very little meat on the grays.... a head shot for me , is the only shot .... there are many limits to be had on the place​


----------

